# ICQ Skins



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

gibt es ein programm um einen icq skin zu ändern/erstellen ich finde die anderen nähmlich langweilig und ich hab auch schon gesucht aber nix gefunden


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Verwende Miranda, Trillian, whatever, dort kannst deine Skins wunderbar ändern. Oder du könntest dir ja die Pro7-Variante runterladen, dann hast auch einen anderen Skin ;-)


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

und woher bekomme ich dieses miranda da


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Ganz einfach:

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=miranda&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

damit kann mann keine skins bearbeiten das is nur ein messenger


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß, aber DORT kannst deine Skins schön ändern.

Ausserdem: Halte dich bitte - auch wenn sie derzeit gerade nicht verfügbar ist - an die Netiquette. Also schön brav Groß- und Kleinschreibung anwenden. Danke.


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

Ja und WO kann MAN den Skin ÄNDERN


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Dort = Miranda, Trillian etc.

Aber gut. Nachdem dir Google fremd ist, hab ich für dich ein wenig gesucht. Schau dir einfach mal ICQPlus an. Einen Download gibts natürlich auch.


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

mein gott wooooo kann man bei diesem Miranda  den icq skin ändern


----------



## NomadSoul (29. Januar 2006)

Okay Du willst es nicht begreifen oder? Also BEI ICQ GEHT ES EINFACH SO NICHT!! Drum hat Dir der Norbert E. einfach einen alternativen Messi genannt bei dem es FUNKTIONIERT!


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Unter http://www.tutorials.de/forum/help/about-us findest du die Netiquette. Halte dich bitte daran.


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

warum sagt der dann das man den mit diesem miranda dings ändern kann 
ich wollte nur wissen ob es dafür ein programm gibt um den *ICQ* skin zu ändern und keinenanderen messenger


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Dann klick halt einfach mal auf den Download-Link von ein paar Messages weiter oben. Wie wär's damit? 

Und nochmal sag ichs dir wegen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung auch nicht. Jeder andere in diesem Forum schafft das.


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

Wass macht Das eigentlich aus mit der Groß und Klein Schreibung?


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Januar 2006)

Du hilfst damit ungemein dem Lesefluss sowie Verständnis deines Textes durch andere Benutzer. Und somit hast du schneller eine Antwort.


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

In diesem Forum wird unter anderem die Groß- und Kleinschreibung verlangt. Dafür sprechen viele Gründe. Der Hauptgrund liegt in der Lesbarkeit. Und da es eine Regel hier im Forum ist, musst auch du dich daran halten - wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## nocks (29. Januar 2006)

ich Hatte aber in Deutsch immer eine 4


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. Januar 2006)

Das ist keine Ausrede! Bemüh dich einfach und dann schaffst du das auch.


----------



## King Euro (17. Februar 2006)

Schreib dich nicht ab... 

So, nun mal zurück zum Thema!
Scheinbar kann man sehrwohl die Skins von ICQ ändern, man findet jedenfalls jede Menge wenn man mal 10sek googelt. Wie man die jetzt einbaut und so weiß ich nicht, weil ich persönlich auch lieber Trillian verwende.


----------



## Peter Klein (17. Februar 2006)

Du kannst die Skins die Du runtergeladn hast, ganz einfach in den Skin Ordner schieben und dann in den Einstellungen ändern. Ich weiss nicht wieso das so schwer sein sollte und man deswegen einen Thread so überlaufen lässt;-) 

Es ist wohl zu verlangen das man selber mal Onkel Google fragt.Es werden sicherlich mehr als nur eine Seite ausgespuckt. Habe selbst schon mehere Skins über Google gefunden.

Peter


----------

